# Is it there yet? Is it there yet?



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting the arrival of your 3G iPads today.  Has yours arrived  Check in here.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I was hoping you were going to be the first to post with this -- lol  

I am as excited for everyone getting theirs today as I will be when I get mine I swear


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes - it came about 30 minutes ago and I'm syncing, playing, etc., etc.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Not yet! I'm not moving from this chair until the bell rings


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Not yet and I have to leave for work soon.


----------



## DCLogan (Feb 10, 2009)

It was delivered at 10 this morning to my office, but is still in the box till I get home this afternoon.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

DCLogan said:


> It was delivered at 10 this morning to my office, but is still in the box till I get home this afternoon.


Oh how can you stand that? I'd have to take it out and hold it for a minute.

Congratulations to the early recipients!!! Let us know what you think.


----------



## obsanesth (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine came about 15 min ago.  Just plugged in to register & sync etc.  Hope it doesn't take too long as I have to be at work soon at would like a little time to play with it before I go in.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Still waiting!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine is here now


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

just a little envious


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

was not able to get one.  oh well.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats you all! I rushed home from the doctor to see if you were starting to receive them. I don't regret going wifi but I'm still excited for those of you who waited for 3g.  Enjoy!!!!

Melissa


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Congrats you all! I rushed home from the doctor to see if you were starting to receive them. I don't regret going wifi but I'm still excited for those of you who waited for 3g.  Enjoy!!!!
> 
> Melissa


I expect that in about a month I will be looking for someone to buy my wifi one and I will replace it with a 3G. I use it for meetings and such at work and need to be able to email my notes out while at client sites and I can't always get wifi.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Both of ours (my company's) showed up about an hour ago.  We've tested exchange support and remote wipe already, which thankfully takes only a few seconds, as opposed to the hour/8GB that the iPhone and iPhone 3G take.

Most apps look horrendous in 2x, but the iPad-native ones are pretty nice.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband's was delivered a couple of hours ago.  He's got it synced and I probably won't see him for the rest of the afternoon.   I'll get a shot at it eventually - maybe he'll take a shower....  He does have my e-mail account on it, and has already activated the Kindle app.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Just arrived @ 120pm; I ran upstairs to get my Apple Case for it; now I'm on my way back downstairs to get to know it; 
I'm so excited for everyone getting theirs today, and in the near future.
Happy Dance!!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

We got ours, too. The 3G is for dh, and he waited Almost three hours before even opening the box.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Got mine, it's restoring from my wifi backup


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I restored from wifi backup too and it took like an hour and a half or so!  Crazy!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is all charged up and synced.

The 



 is gorgeous!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I will be waiting for a while, probably because I haven't ordered on eyet


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine never came. The driver never came in my building. He said no one was there to sign for it. I had left the form I signed for him to leave it next door. I called and reported it and put in a complant about the driver. They put in for it to be redelivered but it never was. I should be able to pick it up at the Fed-Ex place near me. But not till monday. I know the driver never came in for sure there was no notice left that he had been here. I am so upset.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry Anne. Is it a security building? Could he possibly not gotten in because he couldn't get in the building?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I GOT IT!!! I went to the apple store at about 5:10 and the line was looooooong.  I waited though and it moved very quick.  The whole thing took 50 minutes and I was out of the store.  It would have been about 25 minutes but the guy had trouble setting up my verizon account.  I am syncing now and I don't know what the heck I'm doing.  It downloaded all my iphone apps. I didn't want it to do that so I canceled them.  How will I tell my apps apart?  Shouldn't I just download Ipad apps?  Plus when I first plugged it in, it said an ipad had previously been synced to this computer.  NOT!!  So I don't know what that meant.

I also bought the apple case and the blue tooth keyboard.  They were out of the camera dongle.  
Anything else I need?  Truthfully, I have been reading these threads but not downloading or anything as I wasn't really at all sure I was going to to buying one.  

Paula ny


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Good for you Paula! I'm glad to hear the line wasn't too bad. I just called my store to see if they had the camera connector but they were sold out. 

I did the same thing when I did my first sync; it was copying all 280 of my (and my kids' as we share an account) apps to my iPad. I cancelled it and only installed apps optimized for the iPad. Then bought a few more


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I am syncing now and I don't know what the heck I'm doing. It downloaded all my iphone apps. I didn't want it to do that so I canceled them. How will I tell my apps apart? Shouldn't I just download Ipad apps? Plus when I first plugged it in, it said an ipad had previously been synced to this computer. NOT!! So I don't know what that meant.


Relax, everything is working as it ought. By default, unless you change it right at the beginning, it is going to sync everything. you can change the sync options while it is syncing (this is what I did) and decide which items to sync.

You can tell the apps apart in iTunes. At the top of the left hand window, there is a list that says Library, then Music, etc, down to Apps. Click on that and your Apps will appear in sections by what device is the app is optimized for.

You can use iPhone only apps on your iPad. They will appear iPhone sized in the middle of the screen. There is a little 2x symbol on the bottom right of the screen you can use to increase the size to iPad size, but it tends to make the images fuzzy.

As for a previous iPad being synced, that appears to be a bug. Happened to me as well the first time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so excited for all of you getting your iPads today (even if I'm wickedly jealous). I'm consoling myself by telling myself I'm too tired and busy to enjoy it right now anyway..LOL, that will last until Sunday.

Have fun!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I'm so sorry Anne. Is it a security building? Could he possibly not gotten in because he couldn't get in the building?


No it is not a security building. He could have gotten in with no problem. No notice was left so I am sure he was never here.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats and have fun, new iPad owners!  

Anne, I'm sorry your iPad wasn't delivered today. That's a bummer.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Anne, I'm so sorry too.  I feel so bad for you.  That's just awful.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

planet_janet said:


> Congrats and have fun, new iPad owners!
> 
> Anne, I'm sorry your iPad wasn't delivered today. That's a bummer.


Thanks I am still upset about it. I am going to have to call again tomorrow to make sure it is going to be delivered to the FedEx place on Monday morning. It still says it will be delivered Monday by 300pm.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Anne, I'm so sorry too. I feel so bad for you. That's just awful.


Thank you. Just having all of you here for me helps. I am so upset I have to wait till Monday.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Can you try to go buy one at Best Buy or an Apple store?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Can you try to go buy one at Best Buy or an Apple store?


 I may call the apple store tomorrow. I wonder if I return it unopend if I would have to pay a restocking fee. Apple knows I had a problem with the delivery I called them today. I have work for school I need to do this weekend. I trying to pass a keyboard class.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh man that sucks Anne - can you pick it up at their facility tomorrow?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

rho said:


> Oh man that sucks Anne - can you pick it up at their facility tomorrow?


No it is not near me.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Good luck!


Thanks I may wait until Monday. I do not want deal with sending it back. I am not sure. I know if I call the apple store and I can get one . I will want to go and get it.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Anne, I'm so sorry you had problems getting your iPad today.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I spent the whole day with my new iBaby and it got down to 18%, so I thought I'd better give it a rest and let it recharge. It was so much fun, for me and my kids. My eyes are a little sore, though. My Kindle has spoiled me, both with being easier on my eyes, and the long-lasting charge. I don't think I'll be getting rid of it anytime soon!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Anne, I'm so sorry you had problems getting your iPad today.


I am thinking about getting one tomorrow if they have one at the apple store. I wonder if I can return it to the apple store when it comes. If I buy one tomorrow. I will not open the other one when it comes. I guess I can ask them at the store if I go there tomorrow.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Anne, what a horrible thing, especially on the weekend!  I'm glad my wifi was a semi impulse purchase (didn't really think about it till the night before) so I didn't have the anticipation issue!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Anne, I'm really sorry to hear your news; if they can't help you much at the store, I would try calling their CS on the phone; they seem to have more power in decision-making; in fact, it might be good to start there and see what they can do for you; I hope you can have one by tomorrow.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree, Anne, that's just not right. Arrgh!! How incredibly frustrating!

If I were in your shoes I might just chance it getting a new one at the Apple store. When my DH unboxed his iPad today and synced it up, he couldn't fit an important video on it because he ran out of space. He went in with it to the Apple Store and they allowed him to exchange it for the 32GB model with no restocking fee. And they had them available at 8:45 pm tonight at our store.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Anne, what a horrible thing, especially on the weekend! I'm glad my wifi was a semi impulse purchase (didn't really think about it till the night before) so I didn't have the anticipation issue!
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks I looked forward to having it this weekend. I think I am going to see if I can get one at the apple store tomorrow and just return the other one.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> Anne, I'm really sorry to hear your news; if they can't help you much at the store, I would try calling their CS on the phone; they seem to have more power in decision-making; in fact, it might be good to start there and see what they can do for you; I hope you can have one by tomorrow.


I did speak to customer service today. They tried to help getting fedex to deliver it. I went on there web site and it looks like. If I return it before 14days not opened I can get all the money credit to my credit card.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I agree, Anne, that's just not right. Arrgh!! How incredibly frustrating!
> 
> If I were in your shoes I might just chance it getting a new one at the Apple store. When my DH unboxed his iPad today and synced it up, he couldn't fit an important video on it because he ran out of space. He went in with it to the Apple Store and they allowed him to exchange it for the 32GB model with no restocking fee. And they had them available at 8:45 pm tonight at our store.


Thanks I am going to call the apple store tomorrow. I have not heard that they have sold out of them yet. There are two apples stores that would be easy to get too. I hope one of them has the one I want. Maybe they can help me set it up.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so excited! I arrived before noon when I was at work. I've been gently playing with it. I'm just so excited! Tomorrow I'll try and DO stuff. I want to d/l the Kindle app. I got the free book and I love how it looks and I love turning pages! And oh my movies look wonderful! 

I need a good diet program or log or journal. My iPod apps don't work well on the iPad. 

I'm just so excited!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Anne said:


> Thanks I am going to call the apple store tomorrow. I have not heard that they have sold out of them yet. There are two apples stores that would be easy to get too. I hope one of them has the one I want. Maybe they can help me set it up.


Keep us posted; I'm really hoping you have yours tomorrow, and that the process unfolds easily for you.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So did you get one Anne -- Of course you are probably out shopping for it now -- but I am excited for you!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I woke up wondering about Anne too!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> No it is not a security building. He could have gotten in with no problem. No notice was left so I am sure he was never here.


oh Anne, that's a serious bummer. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> oh Anne, that's a serious bummer. I'm so sorry.


Thanks Heather


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

No luck I call both Apple Stores and they have no Wi-fi left. I guess I will have to wait tilll Monday. I am going to call Fed-Ex to make sure they are going to deliver it to the Fed- Ex place near me.     

Oh well I need to practice my keyboarding  today anyway so I can pass the course.

Thanks everyone for being there for me.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Ginny, I use Calorie Counter by FatSecret and really like it... Congrats on getting your new iPad... I love mine!  

ETA: ok, I hope the threads were combined, or else I responded to the wrong thread...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just called FedEx again to make sure my ipad  will be delivered to the FedEx place near me. It Will be there Monday. I will be able to check Monday what time it will be there. I also asked to make sure my complaint against the driver went through. They are going to have his manger call me. I know he did not even come in my apt building. There was no door tag left. If he would have come in he would have seen the form I left and knew to leave the package next door.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Anne that is such a huge bummer!!!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> Anne that is such a huge bummer!!!!!


Thanks I just hope I will have it on Monday.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Anne said:


> Thanks I just hope I will have it on Monday.


I hope so, too; I was hoping you already had it; just hopped on the boards before leaving for work, hoping that you'd have gotten it; Monday's not TOO far away, but i'm sorry for all the hassle you had to go through.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> I hope so, too; I was hoping you already had it; just hopped on the boards before leaving for work, hoping that you'd have gotten it; Monday's not TOO far away, but i'm sorry for all the hassle you had to go through.


Thanks I was going to go buy another one. When I called both Apple stores near me that were out of the Wi-Fi ones.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Anne said:


> Thanks I was going to go buy another one. When I called both Apple stores near me that were out of the Wi-Fi ones.


Anne, did you ask for the 3G one? That is the one you want.
Paula ny


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Anne, did you ask for the 3G one? That is the one you want.
> Paula ny


yes I did ask the one I ordered is ipad Wi-Fi + 3G 64GB the did not have it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

My ipad is out for delivery. I hope they deliver it to the FedEx place like I asked them too. I am have to pick it up tonight if it is not delivered before I go to work.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It there I am on my way to pick it up


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

WHEW!!!  Hot diggity!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I got it what do I do now?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Plug it in to iTunes, set it up and have FUN!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Plug it in to iTunes, set it up and have FUN!!!


I just was able to do that. I have to leave for work no more playing till tonight . I am not so dumb at least I have it up and running


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Of course you are not dumb!  It just takes a little playing with it and soon you will see - it's pretty easy.  And there's always KB!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad you have it in hand!

Fedex came to my door again today to deliver our second cover AND the camera kit! I can't wait to play with it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Yay! I'm glad you have it in hand!
> 
> Fedex came to my door again today to deliver our second cover AND the camera kit! I can't wait to play with it.


Thanks I am so happy I have it. I want to play with it more tonight.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Anne said:


> Thanks I am so happy I have it. I want to play with it more tonight.


yay!! I'm glad you have it.

I just received my camera thingy this morning and haven't opened it yet; I'm intimidated by it 

Enjoy your new iPad!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> yay!! I'm glad you have it.
> 
> I just received my camera thingy this morning and haven't opened it yet; I'm intimidated by it
> 
> Enjoy your new iPad!


Don't be intimidated, it's very easy to use! There's more about it here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23402.msg440895.html#msg440895

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> yay!! I'm glad you have it.
> 
> I just received my camera thingy this morning and haven't opened it yet; I'm intimidated by it
> 
> Enjoy your new iPad!


Thanks I so happy I finally have it. I was up so late playing with it last night. I have to check out the camers thingy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

sooo I have a prepared to ship on my account- how long before it actually ships do you all think??


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine arrived in Maui last Friday and accompanied me on my flight back to the mainland. It was lovely, and I read the first few chapters of "Outlander" by Diana Gabaldon. I read it on the Kindle app, since it wasn't available on iBooks. (I did download "Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter" from iBooks but haven't gotten to it yet.)

I also watched part of a movie ("Breakfast with Scot"), before realizing that it was a really fun movie that I wanted to watch with my husband. I then had him watch the same 1/2 hour during the flight so we could complete it together at home.

Over the last few days I've become quite smitten with this little magical device.

-c


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

rho said:


> sooo I have a prepared to ship on my account- how long before it actually ships do you all think??


now I have a FedEx tracking number and it should be picked up tomorrow -   will be obsessively clicking on my Deliveries app until I get it now I am sure ...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

well good news/bad news -- it is on it's way - but it is on it's way from CHINA! and I may not have it till Monday -- but going for more good news - maybe they worked out any bugs that were on the first ones....


----------

